
Worth following: Trump V. California: Scoring the Bout - dvlsh
https://a.calmatters.org/articles/trump_california/scoring-the-bout/
======
masonic
Scoring?

This is California government entities spending CA taxpayer money filing
redundant lawsuits against a much deeper pocket, also funded by taxpayers. The
law firms hired as part of the process are the winners.

Guess who the losers are.

